# odwrotny dns /8

## bartmarian

Witam,

chciałbym aby mój dns, dla widoku "lan", rozwiązywał odwrotną adresację,

sieć składa się z kilku podsieci: 10.1 ; 10.2 ; 10.3 itd, co prawda adresacja

dla 65535 na każdą podsieć jest za duża, ale liczba hostów przewyższa 254

w niektórych vlan-ach (zresztą tak to zastałem i póki co za dużo zachodu, żeby z tym walczyć),

o ile bind generuje mi poprawnie nazwy dla:

```
nslookup rev4.4.8.10.domena.pl 10.3.0.10

Server:         10.3.0.10

Address:        10.3.0.10#53

Name:   rev4.4.8.10.domena.pl

Address: 10.8.4.4
```

dodałem to w ten sposób (zakres 10.3.0-4 w zupełności wystarczy):

```
$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.0.3.10 A      10.3.0.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.1.3.10 A      10.3.1.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.2.3.10 A      10.3.2.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.3.3.10 A      10.3.3.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.4.3.10 A      10.3.4.$
```

o tyle odwrotny za nic nie chce odpowiedzieć, próbowałem różnie, obecnie jest tak:

```
$GENERATE 0-65535 $   PTR     rev$.3.10.domena.pl.
```

+ :

```

zone "3.10.in-addr.arpa" {                         

        type master;                               

        file "lan/10.0.0.0";                 

        allow-transfer { "lan_hosts"; };           

};
```

za wiele nie znalazłem na ten temat informacji, czasem sprzecznych, szczerze mówiąc,

poproszę o "gotowca"  :Smile:  jeżeli komuś takie coś działa.

Czy orientujecie się, czy podanie zakresu dla bind'a 0-65535 powoduje wygenerowanie

(zajęcie pamięci) przy starcie, czy też odpowiedz tworzona jest gdy dostanie zapytanie ?

W tej chwili mam taką (przykładową) odpowiedź:

```
Address:        10.3.0.10#53

** server can't find 33.2.3.10.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN

```

no to jeszcze dodam, że "u siebie" mam takie rozwiązanie działające od... dawna,

tylko klasa jest C, a nie chcę wpisywać 40 razy, bo to się musi dać zrobić inaczej.....

Idealny, jak w temacie, był by wpis /8 o ile to możliwe.

----------

## Belliash

a jakbys sprobowal dla 1 IP wpiac poprostu cos w stylu tego co wygrzebalem z howto:

```
23.100.25.213.in-addr.arpa   IN   PTR   netserv.baseciq.eu.org.
```

ja sie za bardzo na bindzie nie znam - przyznaje sie bez bicia, ale sprobowalbym tak:

ustawic revdns dla tylko i wyalcznie jednego adresu IP i sprawdzic czy bedzie dzialac, po czym modyfikowalbym ten wpis, tak by dzialal dla 1 podsieci. W sytuacji gdy otrzymamy dzialajaca podsiec zaczalbym kombinowac jak to zalatwic dla calej sieci - czy moze dodac N wpisow dla N podsieci? Moze tak bedzie latwiej?

Sprobowalbym takze zamienic wpis z A na CNAME...

----------

## bartmarian

ok, nie do końca precyzyjnie się wyraziłem, dla klasy C wiem jak i działa,

interesuje mnie "myk" jak nie wpisywać 55 razy (w moim przypadku) oddzielnych stref

(co już zrobiłem  :Smile:  ale wolał bym wiedzieć jak to zrobić elegancko)

----------

## dylon

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $GENERATE 0-65535 $   PTR     rev$.3.10.domena.pl.
> ```
> ...

 

czyli to generujesz hosty:

```
0                 PTR     rev0.3.10.domena.pl.

1                 PTR     rev1.3.10.domena.pl.

...

65535                 PTR     rev65535.3.10.domena.pl.
```

i pokaz w ktorym miejscu masz to zdefiniowane w strefie? 

Ja tam widze:

```
$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.0.3.10 A      10.3.0.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.1.3.10 A      10.3.1.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.2.3.10 A      10.3.2.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.3.3.10 A      10.3.3.$

$GENERATE 0-255 rev$.4.3.10 A      10.3.4.$
```

Sa rozne, wiec logiczne, ze zapytanie nic nie pokaze...

p.s. zamiast kombinowac z zakresami >254 to wyprogowalbym bym zapetlic GENERATE  :Smile:    (o ile pamietam to stosuj nawiasy klamrowe)

----------

## bartmarian

Napisałem 0-65535, bo google pokazało czyjegoś posta, w którym ktoś twierdził, że tak u niego działa,

próbowałem/eksperymentowałem też $.$.3.10, proszę nie odczytywać zamieszczonych informacji,

jako jedyne w ogólnym czasie, to mi działa, po wygenerowaniu 55 wpisów i plików, a chciałbym/szukam

informacji jak to rozwiązać inaczej.

Jak zapętlić, co masz na myśli ?

----------

## dylon

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak zapętlić, co masz na myśli ?

 

Przy pisaniu tej odpowiedzi zobaczylem jak glupi byl pomysl o tym zapetlaniu (wszak tylko jedna zmienna jest $ i nie jest to "normalny" jezyk  :Smile:  )

Wlasnie sobie to testuje na swoim serwerze.

Na razei doszedlem do tego, ze zapytanie o takiego ipka nie "idzie" do przypisanej strefy np. 10.10.in-addr.arpa[/code]

----------

## bartmarian

rzecz w tym, iż wg dokumentacji (czytałem wcześniej) można stosować {x.x}

ale ja nic z tego nie zrozumiałem   :Embarassed: 

----------

